# equine physiotherapists in renfrewshire



## tikino (12 August 2013)

hi guys looking for recommendations for equine pysios that would come to renfrewshire with good reputations


----------



## Nic (12 August 2013)

Lara Moser Kats:

http://www.veterinaryphysiotherapyscotland.co.uk/


----------



## Hoofit (12 August 2013)

Catriona goulding will travel but books up fast . Although she is worth waiting on for sure


----------



## Flora (13 August 2013)

Rachel Rowe is really good


----------



## Jingleballs (17 August 2013)

Robyn Dunn - both a human and equine physio   She treats both me and my boy!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Outline-Chartered-Veterinary-Physiotherapy/174930099262639


----------



## aimsymc (19 August 2013)

Id recommend Rachel Rowe,  shes brilliant!!


----------



## EmmaC78 (27 August 2013)

I use Lara Moser too and she is excellent.


----------



## p87 (27 August 2013)

I had Lisa Cleeton out today and she was fab with them, would highly recommend her!


----------

